# L1902 with Office visit



## Kathy615 (Nov 22, 2015)

What modifiers should be used when billing 99203 and L1902 on the same day?  Blue Shield states that the L1902 requires KX.  Do I add 25 to the office visit as well? Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2015)

No you do not use a 25 for the office visit with the DME but you might need a DME supplier number before they will pay you.  That is why most providers give a script for the patient to take to a regular DME supplier.


----------



## Kathy615 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

